# Poltalloch House, near Kilmartin



## Castledown (Apr 4, 2009)

Another fantastic house crossed off the _Scotland's Endangered Houses _ list visited in April 2009.

Some History from the book:
Poltalloch house was built by William Burn between 1849 and 1853 as a new seat for the Malcom family who had long held the lands of Poltalloch. The house was converted into flats early in the 20th century before being de-roofed in 1957 with all the contents and fixtures being sold.

The house sits in one of the most beautiful locations I've ever seen, surrounded by miles of open space. This is all farmland now and unfortunately the house has become a bit of a dumping ground for farm waste. Its a huge place with lots of areas to explore, the sunken servants quarters to the rear have been described as 'the size of a small village'. The house itself is in a typically ruinous state with large parts of the floor having sunk into the basement and large pieces of the exterior stone having fallen inside. It's remote location means graffiti is minimal and it still retains an air of grandeaur with its floor to ceiling windows showing the breathtaking views. It would have been a stunning place to live.

The approach:






Some exterior shots:















Clock tower:





Plenty of decorative stonework:





Some wallpaper still remaining:










Part of a fireplace:

























Getting to the servants quarters:

























The conservatory:





The rear of the house:


----------



## Trinpaul (Apr 4, 2009)

That's a nice old house. I love the way the trees have grown up around it in the last pic. What's the view like looking out from the front door?


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice remote spot, good find.


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 4, 2009)

nice one big man! looks like ya got a nice day for it!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 4, 2009)

Gorgeous building...some lovely bits of stonework too. Amazing seeing some wallpaper still remaining and the clock tower is a delight.
Love the pic of the ivy growing through the lathes. 
Very nice find.


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 4, 2009)

This is another one that's on my to do list at some point.


----------



## Castledown (Apr 8, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> That's a nice old house. I love the way the trees have grown up around it in the last pic. What's the view like looking out from the front door?



The best views were really from the main rooms around the side from the entrance. This gives you an idea but unfortunatley it's out of focus, was really beautiful though


----------



## daddybear (Apr 8, 2009)

its a shame that a building of that stature has been left to decay like that


----------



## jonney (Apr 11, 2009)

What a waste especially when you think of the work that has gone into the decorative stone work. Great find and Photo's guys


----------



## CurvyKate (Apr 18, 2009)

What a fabulous place, and such beautiful images. Thank you!


----------



## tigger2 (Apr 21, 2009)

Where the family live now. Plenty of internal photos of the castle, and Poltalloch Church but all have too many people on them to be of interest on here.


----------

